# Roundup along fence



## jaxesn (May 24, 2018)

I apologize if this has been discussed elsewhere, but I was hoping for some advice...

I have a shadowbox fence and I just really hate weedeating around it, as you'll see in the picture I basically just ignore it until its so so bad, then wack it all down. There are few homes in my neighborhood that look like they sprayed roundup to just kill the grass about 3-5inches or so off the fence so its just straight dirt at this point. I am thinking of doing this. Should I just fill up my pump sprayer and go out there and spray? Should I try to be extra careful, maybe laid down some plastic or cardboard to make a better line? Is there a better technique? Do I need to just suck it up and learn to weedeat better? The lawn is bermuda, I am cutting at about 2 inches.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

I don't know what your yard looks like, but have you thought about doing some flower beds around the fence? That's what I have. It's easier to take care of that way.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

I have the same type fence, in my yard I ran a 4" baseboard along the bottom of the fence. Nice and clean looking and easy to trim up against. I spray roundup in between the slats once a month to keep the grass and weeds from growing through. Its an idea. I've seen people lay pavers along the edge, or even make flower beds too. You could roundup along but it would just be brown and dead all along the fence, If you can live with that than I say go for it.


----------



## DSchlauch (Jun 25, 2018)

@FlaDave beat me to it: horizontal kick board would probably be easier to mow close to as well.


----------



## jaxesn (May 24, 2018)

Awesome! I think I'm going to put flower beds in some key spots, but have too much fence to commit to doing the entire fence line. @FlaDave would you mind posting or sending me a picture of the bottom of your fence? Also, do you just trim along the front side of the fence?


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

jaxesn said:


> Awesome! I think I'm going to put flower beds in some key spots, but have too much fence to commit to doing the entire fence line. @FlaDave would you mind posting or sending me a picture of the bottom of your fence? Also, do you just trim along the front side of the fence?


My fence separates my yard from my neighbors so yeah I just trim along the bottom of my side. I'm using rotary scissors now and Its much easier except for around the posts. Its dark out but ill try an get some pictures after work tomorrow. You can do I it the way I did and run theme along the bottom of the slats or just have your base/kick (whatever you call them)boards go from post to post. Talking about it now I might want to do post to post. Would be much easier to upkeep.


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

Another suggestion would be to use a PGR product like Tnex or Edgeless and only spray it along the fence.

Some of the other lawn-related forums talk about "chemical mowing" and how Roundup was originally invented to inhibit growth - not kill. Apparently at extremely diluted rates Roundup will literally stop growth. (not redirect growth like PGR does)

Food for thought.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

jaxesn said:


> I apologize if this has been discussed elsewhere, but I was hoping for some advice...
> 
> I have a shadowbox fence and I just really hate weedeating around it, as you'll see in the picture I basically just ignore it until its so so bad, then wack it all down. There are few homes in my neighborhood that look like they sprayed roundup to just kill the grass about 3-5inches or so off the fence so its just straight dirt at this point. I am thinking of doing this. Should I just fill up my pump sprayer and go out there and spray? Should I try to be extra careful, maybe laid down some plastic or cardboard to make a better line? Is there a better technique? Do I need to just suck it up and learn to weedeat better? The lawn is bermuda, I am cutting at about 2 inches.


Why not just try something lik eEdgeless turfgrass plant growth regulator? https://www.domyown.com/edgeless-turf-grass-regulator-p-3952.html?keyword=&gclid=CjwKCAjwyrvaBRACEiwAcyuzRFSUdgyKIZJnyReYnhF3aovPEj1eLjx331Xw1uz-an_GDP6jed9BNRoCZRkQAvD_BwE

It's designed for that purpose.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I do this along my fence line for the same reason. I do not like edging that area and when I do the string trimmer makes a mess of the fence that is white and vinyl.

I just spray along the fence line and let it turn to dirt. With this being done, the dirt has started to get weeds growing up in the void. I just either weed whack those weeds down or I spray them with the round up. For me it is currently the best solution.


----------



## jaxesn (May 24, 2018)

I am planning on going the PGR route next season, the lawn was sodded last Sept and this is my first year taking care of a lawn, wanted to get my feet wet before diving in the deep end. @wardconnor I've noticed in your videos that it looked like you had done something similar, thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

@jaxesn yeah it is currently in the yellow stage. It will not be long until it is bare dirt.

The greens mower can not get that close to the fence so it is so hard to mow it. The dead option is working well for me.


----------

